# Fender Super Pro



## Mahondo (Jul 6, 2015)

Hi Guys,

Looking for opinions. Looking to buy a new amp and have been looking at a Fender Super Pro (not the Super Reverb). I am unfamiliar with this amp but it was produced during the 90's as part of Fenders Pro Tube series. Has anyone has any experiences with the amp? I would take any opinions you have as the guy is asking 1100. Cheers


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

IIRC, it's the same circuit and PCB as the Pro Amp at that time, just in a 4x10 configuration instead. IMHO, you could do A LOT better for $1100 looking at PTP Fenders from the SF era. They'd likely outlast the 90's Pro Series amps as well....


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

The Blackface Pro, Brownface Pro and Tweed Pro were all 112 combos, each with a slightly different circuit. The Pro Tube Reverb was also a 112 but it wasn't built until 2001 and only lasted until 2003. It traced its roots back to 1993 with a circuit similar to the Pro Tube Super (as Mohondo commented above) and the Pro Tube Concert. Those two amps had circuits dissimilar to the original Pros. The Pro Tube Super had four 10" EV Vintage Blues and the Pro Tube Concert had two 12" Emminence built Fender Special Designs. The later 2001-2003 Pro Tube Reverb had a single 12" C12K Jensen. The latter three were all reasonably similar in circuit design. 

The amp in question, the Pro Tube Super, sounded a bit like a Super Reverb when clean but the touch dynamics weren't quite up there with the Super Reverb and the OD when pushed seemed off to most people's ears. Close but no cigar. It did have a couple of interesting features, being dual cascading gain controls on the dirty side and an f/x loop with a blend feature called Mix. None of the amps sold especially well and IIRC, I believe the talk around the campfire was they reminded a few people of the sound of solid state amps. Others disagreed but ultimately Fender discontinued them due to low sales numbers. The Pro Tube Reverb was an effort to salvage something of the R&D that went into the Pro Tube Supers and Concerts but it failed again.

I agree with StevieMac in that a Silverface Super Reverb would be a much better choice for roughly similar money. Might be a couple hundred more but worth it.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Eleven bills for that amp is wayyyyy (add infinitum on the 'y') high. I'd guess maybe $600 in the current environment, and I personally wouldn't buy it at that.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

I came across a mint, hardly ever used one that had a cover, instructions, and tilt back legs. The asking price was $600 or $650, and it was within an hour drive. It seemed like a tempting purchase. Was the GAS kicking in? I have owned a Super Six, a Twin, and a Concert 210 and 410.

I have several desirable amps, which are quite loud for my purposes, and I didn't need anything heavy.

After rethinking about what my wants and needs were, I bought a PRRI. I am getting what I was missing out of that smaller, lighter, purchase. The Gibson guitars shine; so do the Fenders; peddles work great; no ear fatigue or attenuation required. Adding a cab with a good 12" speaker; is priceless. The P10Q is no slouch.

So I guess it depends on why you think you need that amp.


----------

